# You've Got To Be Kidding



## Bill Birdseed (Jul 28, 2007)

YOU’VE GOT TO BE KIDDING

Article by
Bill Burnside

You have pigeons?
Aren’t they filthy and carry all kinds of diseases?
They are called “Flying Rats.
They mess on my car.
Don’t your neighbors complain?
What good are they?
There are pigeon shows?
Kids have pigeons?
I had no idea.
You’ve got to be kidding.


Well, this is what I can hear on a daily basis from non pigeon fanciers when I open up the conversation to pigeons.

I work in sales, and every so often a customer will ask for poison to “Get rid of these filthy pigeons” on my balcony, roof and any other place a bird will land. I try to diffuse their anger by explaining why the bird might be using the location for its roosting site. I go into other details of how to take care of the problem in a humane way. I do not advocate the poisoning of pigeons

I also have great results with anti pigeon people by relating how a human will mess on you on purpose, and the bird does not do it on purpose. I end it with “which is worse, the human who does it on purpose, or the bird that just does it?” So far the answers have been “You are right”, I will stick with the birds. I also give them information on how to move the bird and secure the area to prevent future habitation. I do all my presentations in a fun way, and the customers respond like wise.

The more I talk to persons about pigeons, the more I am learning the pigeon hobby is a secret hobby. The vast majority of the civilian population does not have a clue about our hobby. This can be for many reasons. Staying secret for some, prevents anyone from knowing they have pigeons and minimizes their having problems with the neighbors or other organizations. 

What is going on? Are we not getting the information out to the greater population to educate our hobby is a great hobby for adults and kids.
Horse, Dog, cat and exotic bird organizations have their shows and publicity. Yes, I know they are the accepted groups within our society.
Some of our breeds can sell for as much as any of these animals. So why are we a second class hobby?

Publicity by any means is the answer. 
Every fancier who speaks to non-fanciers about the hobby most likely can change an opinion for the betterment of the hobby. I have found most are amazed our hobby exists. Tell them about the birds, colors, feather configurations and our shows. That shows can have over 5000 birds. Inform them the birds have written standards, (just like other judged animals have) and judges judge the birds to the standard. Invite the person to come to an upcoming show as your guest. Give them your loft card. 
If you are able, volunteer to speak at any forum about pigeons and the hobby. I am of the opinion if you never ask, you will never know. 

We can sit back and continue to be a problem in the eyes of the average uninformed civilian, or we can step up and make it our mission to change minds and attitudes about our hobby. It does not take much. 
Anytime you can just say something good about the hobby and pigeons in general, can make a big difference. Stating the pigeon on the street is a flying rat is not the best way to promote the pigeon or the hobby. 

Please, always present all pigeons and the hobby in the best way possible. I am proud of my hobby and the birds I keep. 
Speak up for your hobby!! What you say is the opinion they take away.

Promote the Hobby, the pigeon and change attitudes. I’m not kidding; you can make a huge difference.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you for doing your part to spread the good word about pigeons!
This post is a great inspiration. I am going to look for more ways to open peoples' eyes, minds, and hearts to the amazing pigeon - beautiful bird of peace.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Bill,

Thank you for sharing this.

I appreciate that you continue to educate and enlight the public about pigeons. This is a constant job for all of us, one that is never ending until everyone has heard positive publicity of our noble ferals and domestic pigeons. Some will listen, some won't... the point is to keep trying.


----------



## Bill Birdseed (Jul 28, 2007)

Treesa,
You betcha. Spread the word..............
I promote both the feral and domesticated birds. They are all pigeons.
Birdseed


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for your comments, Bill! 

I believe that *everyone* who has pigeons is an Ambassador along WITH their pigeons!

Before I took "permanent vacation" from ASU in 2005, I followed the life, times and adventures of Peter Pied Piper, a lovely Pied pigeon. I posted his story in our STORY section and was published in one of Cornell's Lab of Ornithology bird newsletters. 

With Peter's nests across from my office, I encouraged my co-workers to observe and often offered positive pigeon comments. Soon, my co-workers would stop and check to see how things were going as Peter continued building his dynasty. 

Sometimes, arriving at work early, I would stand outside and "talk" to Peter, his mate and babies. At times, there were others outside having a last cigarette before starting their day. Well, OF COURSE, we would start a conversation and I was off and running about pigeons and how I first saw Peter and how he built his huge nest and about all his babies. I was very pleased to note that people were quite fascinated. From their comments, they had no idea how interesting these birds could be.

When people comment on my pigeon tattoo, I'm off and running at the mouth - again - about pigeons and telling them all about Mr. Squeaks.

Word is getting around...    

Shi


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Use Feral Or Common Pigeon*

We are told not to use the c--- word on this site and I will go along with that,but maybe we should not use flying rats but instead use words like feral or common wild pigeon we have many vistors to our site that read this flying rat thing this is a catchy phrase and sticks in the minds of many that read it and they will use it.So lets all use feral or common pigeon and stop using the flying r-- thing. THINK ABOUT IT ...............GEORGE


----------



## Bill Birdseed (Jul 28, 2007)

That Is Exactly What The Story Is Protraying.
Bill


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, excellent and inspiring article. Many people who log onto this forum for help with a pigeon they have found usually tell us they had no idea what wonderful little creatures they are and their opinions about them are changed forever.

My husband and I always try to enlighten people about pigeons and probably talk ad nauseam about them but unless people are told positive things about them, they will never know. 

I agree with George about the "flying rats" phrase and would like to see it banned from this site.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I agree with George about the "flying rats" phrase and would like to see it banned from this site.*

I will "THIRD" that vote and Squeaks will "FOURTH" it!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Bill Birdseed's post was about countering the public's image of pigeons as flying rats, and instead promoting positive images of pigeons. He didn't say anything putting pigeons down. To go back to the title of the thread, you've got to be kidding. Are people really talking about banning a phrase being used to discuss false perceptions of pigeons? 

Aias wants to add his 2 cents...that people have a bad case of "banning-itis" on this forum, which is why he stopped posting here. The "policing" on this forum goes a little too far...

Sabina

P.S. Poor innocent rats! They are intelligent, inquisitive creatures in their own right!


----------



## Cassiopeia (Oct 9, 2007)

'Flying rats,' to me at least, isn't a putdown. I had a beautiful, blond rat, Roxie, who was as intelligent, cuddly, lovable, and sociable as any cat or dog I've seen, and a good deal cleaner. My sister and I are avid rat keepers. It'd be kind of hypocritical if we said we should get the word out about the wonderful and misunderstood animal, the pigeon, and then proceeded to dump on rats, another woefully misunderstood creature.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> *I agree with George about the "flying rats" phrase and would like to see it banned from this site.*
> 
> I will "THIRD" that vote and Squeaks will "FOURTH" it!!
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


Count me too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cassiopeia said:


> 'Flying rats,' to me at least, isn't a putdown. I had a beautiful, blond rat, Roxie, who was as intelligent, cuddly, lovable, and sociable as any cat or dog I've seen, and a good deal cleaner. My sister and I are avid rat keepers. It'd be kind of hypocritical if we said we should get the word out about the wonderful and misunderstood animal, the pigeon, and then proceeded to dump on rats, another woefully misunderstood creature.


You are right. In my opinion, rats are smart, fascinating creatures and very misunderstood.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Cassiopeia said:


> 'Flying rats,' to me at least, isn't a putdown. I had a beautiful, blond rat, Roxie, who was as intelligent, cuddly, lovable, and sociable as any cat or dog I've seen, and a good deal cleaner. My sister and I are avid rat keepers. It'd be kind of hypocritical if we said we should get the word out about the wonderful and misunderstood animal, the pigeon, and then proceeded to dump on rats, another woefully misunderstood creature.


I am with you 100%!! Why put another animal down by considering the term "flying rats" as an insult? Both rats and pigeons are wrongfully and by no fault of their own considered pests. I'd think pigeon people would be sympathetic to the misperceptions of rats.

Sabina


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

If the intention is offensif then the words become offensive.Usually when people use that expression they mean to insult both the pigeons AND the rats. Unfortunately it is the intention that prevails, that is why citing the expression contributes to popularizing the insult for the pleasure of animal haters. It seems to me it would be a good thing if the expression was vanished from the language of good intentioned persons. Gladys


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This thread is pretty interesting because of the different opinions. Lets face it, wild rats are usually considered vermin and most people are not attracted to them. While I will pick up a feral or wild pigeon, there is no way I am picking up a wild rat. But, at the same time I do not harm them nor do I consider them inferior to a pigeon. 

Out of curiosity I checked Wikipedia for more info on rats, in general. It is really interesting reading, particularly if you get into the smaller sections. This is the link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rats

I went further and checked "vermin". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermin

So, there are a lot of creatures that are classified as "vermin". I wish we would never classify any living being in this manner but, sadly, we do.

Sabina, I'm really sorry Aias felt things were being "banned" too much. Just tell him to stop "banning" us as well.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> When people comment on my *pigeon tattoo,* I'm off and running at the mouth - again - about pigeons and telling them all about Mr. Squeaks.
> 
> Word is getting around...
> 
> Shi


Your _*What!?*_
No, Strike that. Don't answer it...........


----------

